# Favorate Music Videos?



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

I figured I would come and see what you guys like in a music video is and  why!

 My fav is Ramstien - Sonne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl7Pe-yW11w&feature=related

I Like the general feel of it and the point they twisted something we all know,


----------



## Elangeline (Aug 15, 2009)

Hehe! I like that video too. I like the look on the face of the guy in the que. He looks to be thinking '...She could spank me any day, whens my turn?'

Lordi- Blood Red Sandman ~ I love the horror movie theme  It make me laugh.
Marilyn Manson- Tainted Love ~ Based on 10 things I hate about you and Not another teen movie. He would scare me out of any party XD
Five Finger death Punch- Never Enough - I like the story in this song, makes me happy about the family I have


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

My favs are:

"Go With the Flow" - Queens of the Stone Age http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nz6Rq1Pvh0

"Sick, Sick, Sick" - Queens of the Stone Age http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcXCaXz0GbU

"Oblivion" - Mastodon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kcErNWtw1o

"Blood and Thunder" - Mastodon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=labytsb3gfI

"I Want You So Hard (Boy's Bad News)" - Eagles of Death Metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSje2l3VOg

I don't really have a thing for music videos except for these ones. These music videos really add to the song, and that's why I like them.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

Talvikuningas - CMX 
What's not to love besides the fact that the star of the video is 



Spoiler



a filthy traitor



Zydrate Anatomy - Repo! The Genetic Opera

And I'm spent, most of my favorite music videos are fan-made.  Rhapsody:  Great songs, horrible music videos.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2009)

"The Scientist" by Coldplay
"Slam" by Pendulum

All I can think of for now.


----------



## selkie (Aug 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Talvikuningas - CMX
> What's not to love besides the fact that the star of the video is
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen that one before, but I like it. The animation was surprsingly fitting.



I generally don't like music videos though, because they ruin my own image of what I'm hearing. 
... Does that make sense?


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 15, 2009)

Twiztid - We Don't Die (Juggalo Version)
 Michael Jackson - Thriller (possibly the greatest music video ever made) 
 Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocolypse


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2009)

Teto said:


> "Slam" by Pendulum


 
Pendulum ftw!



Mine is Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

selkie said:


> Never seen that one before, but I like it. The animation was surprsingly fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It definitely makes sense.  I tend to think that way towards music videos too.  Each person experiences songs in a different way, so music videos can ruin the conception of the song.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 15, 2009)

The only videos I really enjoy is Primal Scream by Motley Crue and One by Metallicrap.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone a fan of Korn? Yall want a single is a good vid


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 15, 2009)

I was a fan of Korn back in high school until I grew out of them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 16, 2009)

I listen to them as I am a nostalgic asshole and once i find a band i really like I dont grow out of them, haha I was listening to Ozzy Ozborne and Black Sabboth in grade school and still love em


----------



## Isen (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, it's time for everyone to watch Frontier Psychiatrist by The Avalanches.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 16, 2009)

Isen said:


> Okay, it's time for everyone to watch Frontier Psychiatrist by The Avalanches.


This. In every way.

It's so good.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 16, 2009)

Isen said:


> Okay, it's time for everyone to watch Frontier Psychiatrist by The Avalanches.



i fucking love this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-yDAX6FZqQ this video is so pretty and like a short film (also one of my all time favorite songs)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mqhkuOF7s i love the dancing in this video *gay*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a 'good' music video, for the bands I have ever listened to. 

Except when it's a concert-type video, and it shows brief clips throughout the song of the separate band members, the crowd, the band, etc. Those can be really cool, but man...Music videos tend to be lame to me.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 16, 2009)

oh i almost forgot http://www.mtv.com/videos/phantom-planet/335565/dropped.jhtml


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

Isen said:


> Okay, it's time for everyone to watch Frontier Psychiatrist by The Avalanches.



OMG I love that song soo much X3


----------



## nobu (Aug 16, 2009)

Poet said:


> I figured I would come and see what you guys like in a music video is and  why!
> 
> My fav is Ramstien - Sonne
> 
> ...



seconded


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 16, 2009)

Guns 'n' Roses - November Rain is my favourite music video of all time.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

^ GNR = Good shit.

Axl Rose = Can go fucking die already.  I hate that motherfucker.


----------



## pancaekz (Aug 16, 2009)

God Put a Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
Strawberry Swing - Coldplay
No Handlebars - Flobots
Rise - Flobots
Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - Jack Johnson
Developers - Steve Ballmer (lol)
Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## Jelly (Aug 16, 2009)

Collapsing New People by Fad Gadget
I always get a kick out of that one.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 16, 2009)

Many of these videos reflect my perception of the world on a quite daily basis:

Einsturzende Neubauten- Blume
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV3R5vdxnMk

Cabaret Voltaire- Crackdown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8awXGkgW1vI

Ricardo Villalobos- Dexter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4RJsDuW4Q4


----------



## Silverclaw1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Modest Mouse-King Rat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQLhWqek7i0

Gorillaz-El Manana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEB7i8bSwNA

Gorillaz- Feel Good Inc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Np4yq0VJs

Korn- Coming Undone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q

The Bravery-Honest Mistake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6IQ4RnWwX8

Nine Inch Nails- Closer(Languge warning)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHSwd4GDgI&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VAv8y2hHM


----------

